# North London drinks?



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

As suggested by marty21, anyone up for North London drinks at the Faltering Fullback in Finsbury Park - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/15/1539/Faltering_Fullback/Finsbury_Park

Am fairly new to the area, so it'd be good to suss out the area and find out which u75 types are local.

Go on, you might like it! 

Poll for dates, as ever to follow


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't believe you've gone North 

But would be great to have a beer with you, it's been ages!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

This'd be good. Keep me informed, I'm easy on dates


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry Zenie  it was time to switch things up though!

You fancy trekking North for this though? Or see you at Fed's drinks?  I'll bring rollerskates!


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> This'd be good. Keep me informed, I'm easy on dates



 backatcha! I've wanted to meet you for a while!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 15, 2009)

I can make all of those! - Oh, actually I tell a lie - i can't make the Thursday as I am rehearsing. Noooooooooo!!


----------



## Stig (Jun 15, 2009)

Drinks!    I can make all those dates, so I've gone vote-happy.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

can only make thursday  - cheers for doing the organising !!


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes please 

Any day suits me.

*shoots stig*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2009)

Aha, drinks in the best part of town!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> As suggested by marty21, anyone up for North London drinks at the Faltering Fullback in Finsbury Park - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/15/1539/Faltering_Fullback/Finsbury_Park
> 
> Am fairly new to the area, so it'd be good to suss out the area and find out which u75 types are local.
> 
> ...


if there's time we could migrate towards the end of the evening to the pub nearer to crouch end, other side of stroud Green Road?
(PS: pootle, did we actually introduce ourselves on saturday? apols - drug-induced short term memory loss


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> if there's time we could migrate towards the end of the evening to the pub nearer to crouch end, other side of stroud Green Road?
> (PS: pootle, did we actually introduce ourselves on saturday? apols - drug-induced short term memory loss



or a pub nearer stoke newington


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

Streathamite said:


> PS: pootle, did we actually introduce ourselves on saturday? apols - drug-induced short term memory loss



Yes, we did, once or twice.  I was the one playing records with the girl with dreads in the stumbleworthy room.  I also gave you a bit of a prod when you were resting your eyes in the main room 

Am happy to move to more than one pub over the evening as long as one of the longstanding locals are happy to navigate!


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Put me down as a possible.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> Sorry Zenie  it was time to switch things up though!
> 
> You fancy trekking North for this though? Or see you at Fed's drinks? I'll bring rollerskates!


 

Let you off. 

Does this pub have a garden btw? Or outsiude seating?  

I might do, or I might see you at the other ones. Yay skates to try!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

it has a small patio-sized beer garden just past the pool tables.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

it's also one of the few pubs round finsbury park from which i've not been ejected.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not sure I want to meet you Pickmans Model, it'd ruin the mental image in my head.


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Is that _THE _Pickman's model? What happened to the post count & join date?!


----------



## rich! (Jun 15, 2009)

Stig said:


> Drinks!    I can make all those dates, so I've gone vote-happy.



Saves me bothering


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Is that _THE _Pickman's model? What happened to the post count & join date?!


 
I assumed so, thought they must've been let back in


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> backatcha! I've wanted to meet you for a while!



Nicely


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Is that _THE _Pickman's model? What happened to the post count & join date?!


original a/c deleted at my request: hence new one.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 15, 2009)

rich! said:


> Saves me bothering



stig's in charge, you should know that by now rich!


----------



## mango5 (Jun 15, 2009)

zenie said:


> I assumed so, thought they must've been let back in


He wasn't banned, just left and asked for the account to be disabled.  It's nice to have you back, Pickman's.

I'd like to come to the drinks   But just realised I'm away that week


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> original a/c deleted at my request: hence new one.



I didn't think they could delete accounts.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 15, 2009)

Woo!

All days fine for me. I would even take the Friday off if we do the Thursday as I remember the Christmas drinks in Farringdon left my head sore the next day


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> I didn't think they could delete accounts.


i asked miss minnie to do it - to editor and the other mods anything is possible.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 15, 2009)

pootle said:


> Am happy to move to more than one pub over the evening as long as one of the longstanding locals are happy to navigate!



straight uphill, 5 mins walk, can't be missed


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> i asked miss minnie to do it - to editor and the other mods anything is possible.



Well yeah, they do appear to do whatever the fuck they want most of the time.


----------



## Stig (Jun 15, 2009)

rich! said:


> Saves me bothering



Ah go on, vote anyway, makes the whole thing look more nicely turned out and tidy. Makes up for real llife in many ways in that respect.


----------



## Stig (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Well yeah, they do appear to do whatever the fuck they want most of the time.



Should I send out for popcorn right now, or wait till the lady comes round?


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

How much do they charge for sauce in this pub?


----------



## pootle (Jun 15, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I would even take the Friday off if we do the Thursday as I remember the Christmas drinks in Farringdon left my head sore the next day



I'll let the poll run for a few more days, but you could be on to something with booking the friday off!


----------



## rocketman (Jun 15, 2009)

I signed up for sunday 'cos it gets so busy in there the rest of the dates. Also worth checking (in local area): Swimmers, Landseer, Noble. Dairy sometimes cool, but do at least let dogs in.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 15, 2009)

Better than having to watch how much we drink eh? We all get a long weekend out of it, meet some urbs we have met before, meet some urbs we have never met before and can drink ourselves stupid


----------



## Cloo (Jun 15, 2009)

A baby-friendly Sunday sesh would be nice  I like the FF. *waves at Pickman's*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

*waves back*


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just voted for all three options.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2009)

in cornwall, with me kids.

have fun


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> in cornwall, with me kids.
> 
> have fun



Fucks sake.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm away for all of those dates or I'd say yes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> How much do they charge for sauce in this pub?


£1 a pot


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Surely not. 

I vote we change pub.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Surely not.
> 
> I vote we change pub.



what's the maximum you'd pay?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Surely not.
> 
> I vote we change pub.


Take your own


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Fucks sake.


sorry


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> Surely not.
> 
> I vote we change pub.


where to?

the dairy's dear
the wetherspoons is dreary
12 pins (finsbury park tavern as was) is ok
never much liked the blackstock
no one can ever find the auld triangle (ex-plimsoll)
not a great fan of the gas light
the railway's a bit small
the edinburgh's utter shit
the park's quite nice but don't know if it's to everyone's taste


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what's the maximum you'd pay?



I would not pay extra for sauce. Tis a pisstake.



BiddlyBee said:


> Take your own



Take my own pub?



Paulie Tandoori said:


> sorry



Quite right PT, quite right.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2009)

I was teasing  

take your own sauce


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> where to?
> 
> the dairy's dear
> the wetherspoons is dreary
> ...



I quite like the Auld Triangle.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> where to?
> 
> the dairy's dear
> the wetherspoons is dreary
> ...



i can find the auld triangle


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2009)

Wasn't it the Mucky Pup where that sauce was exhorbitant?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2009)

yep 

Onket, I've never even been to this pub


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought (hoped) you might be ribbing me.

The Mucky Pup was an utter utter disgrace of a pub and we should have stopped giving them any of our money once we discovered their evil charging-for-sauce ways.


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2009)

I liked the Mucky Pup, but the sauce was a rip fo sure. I don't think I've ever been charged for sauce in a pub before!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i can find the auld triangle


once upon a time, it used to be my local when is was called the plimsoll.

still not coming out for this tho.

spesh now onket's getting demanding and saucy.....


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2009)

cesare said:


> I liked the Mucky Pup, but the sauce was a rip fo sure. I don't think I've ever been charged for sauce in a pub before!



I can proudly say that I have never ever been charged for sauce anywhere. Except an actual shop, obviously. Fuck that.

PT- x


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> once upon a time, it used to be my local when is was called the plimsoll.
> 
> still not coming out for this tho.
> 
> spesh now onket's getting demanding and saucy.....



i worked near it for a while, very quiet at lunch times , and no food , so it was crisps and a pint then


----------



## cesare (Jun 15, 2009)

Onket said:


> I can proudly say that I have never ever been charged for sauce anywhere. Except an actual shop, obviously. Fuck that.
> 
> PT- x



'They're avin a larf'


----------



## Stig (Jun 15, 2009)

The Mucky Pup is an excellent pub, we go in there quite often.

Back to Finsbury Park area, the World's End is vastly improved, judging by the bad opinions I've heard of what it was like before. It has ale in it and everything.

I've never heard of the auld triangle. Someone tell me where it is please?

This one we're going to seems ok, though beer can be a bit dicey on occasion. But it was one of my earlier urban75 pub meet places. Fairly new to London, I remember thinking it was way up in the wild wastes of the north, now I have to go south to get there.  citizen66 was there, possibly some others too but can't remember them, he was the loudest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

i'd forgotten the world's end 

never really liked it though


----------



## Stig (Jun 15, 2009)

It's all polished woodwork and shiny handpumps now.

I bet they charge a fortune for tomato sauce in there.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 15, 2009)

The Fallbacks a nice pub, best inside seating is in the bar area, the garden is quite big actually with a terrace sort of affair and great if its a sunny evening and The Worlds end and live music quite often plus real ales etc as has been said, I drink around Stroud Green and would be good to come along, although I'm fairly new it would be nice to meet some people from here. I've never been to the Auld Triangle must check it out. The Noble also takes dogs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2009)

Stig said:


> It's all polished woodwork and shiny handpumps now.
> 
> I bet they charge a fortune for tomato sauce in there.


they charge a fucking fortune for everything else


----------



## pootle (Jun 16, 2009)

Enough of this sauce teasing - if the Fullback has a thai kitchen, I can't imagine they will have much in the way of ketchup/mayo/salad cream etc and surely they aren't going to charge for sweet chili sauce or thai green curry sauce?

We are going to the Fullback (as the first stop at any rate) and should there be any sauce charging outrage, we will leave in disgust.

_This post has been brought to you by pootle - keeping a firm hand on meet up threads since 2009_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Pickman'sModel said:


> where to?
> 
> the dairy's dear
> the wetherspoons is dreary
> ...



I used to spend a lot of time in the Bank of Friendship. We used to call it the Bogtrotter's Building Society becuase we thought we were funny. It has a nice big garden with lovely trees but that's all the good things I can say about it. Let's not go there.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

vote thursday kids!!!


----------



## Stig (Jun 16, 2009)

pootle said:


> We are going to the Fullback (as the first stop at any rate) and should there be any sauce charging outrage, we will leave in disgust.
> 
> _This post has been brought to you by pootle - keeping a firm hand on meet up threads since 2009_



Very well re-railed. An impressive feat.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 16, 2009)

NOT Saturday 4th July. It's London Pride, so I'll be busy, and central London will be busy too - dfficult for buses. Besides, an awful lot of pubs nowadays seem to celebrate the day we got shot of the US. Might be extra difficult to get seats. 

I vote for the Thursday because it's the only day that week I'm not already engaged.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't vote for Thursday cuz it's a school night


----------



## scifisam (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't vote for Thursday cuz it's a school night



So's Sunday. Saturday will be hella busy.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't vote for Thursday cuz it's a school night


 wuss!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 16, 2009)

I voted for all 3 dates. I should be able to be there whichever date is set but wld slightly prefer Sat. I've only been to the FF once about 3 yrs ago - nice enough as I remember but nothing special. Tis a bit dire round there for pubs generally though.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 16, 2009)

Stig said:


> Back to Finsbury Park area, the World's End is vastly improved, judging by the bad opinions I've heard of what it was like before. It has ale in it and everything.


Yeh it's makeover was a big success - and much needed. I used to meet a friend in there sometimes when it was the bad old World's End, but hadn't been there for a while. So I was going over there this time and didn't know it had been done up, and as I was walking there I realised I needed a quick visit to the lav as soon as I got there, and I was thinking 'oh bollox that's the last place I wanna have a crap!' coz the bogs were the worst, esp. the stink of them. I had no choice though. So it was one of the best surprises ever when I got there and found they'd done the place up and the toilets were all shiny and clean, with loo paper and locks on the doors and they even smelt nice too! Lovely.

Soz for the irrelevant derail!


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember doing random jam nights at the Worlds End a few years back. It was a fucking dive and every time I was there some kind of trouble broke out.


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wuss!



I hope that's not banter. Careful now Marty.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Onket said:


> I hope that's not banter. Careful now Marty.



nowt wrong with a bit of banter


----------



## Onket (Jun 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nowt wrong with a bit of banter



Well, you would have thought that, wouldn't you.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Onket said:


> Well, you would have thought that, wouldn't you.



banter controversy !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2009)

Stop that! The pair of you! 

I retract what I said about school nights and am back to being 'easy'.

One thing though: Mart- is this near the 254/106 route?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Stop that! The pair of you!
> 
> I retract what I said about school nights and am back to being 'easy'.
> 
> One thing though: Mart- is this near the 254/106 route?



not too far, it's up the Stroud Green Road from Finsbury Park station and on a road on the right, 10 mins walk tops


----------



## pootle (Jun 16, 2009)

Stig said:


> Very well re-railed. An impressive feat.



Thankyouverymuch!  

I'll let the poll run until sunday bedtime I reckon.


----------



## Boycey (Jun 16, 2009)

i voted thurs, can do sunday too though, may just be a little worse for wear/falling asleep into a pint. the thousand yard stare straight through people from the internetz you've just met doesn't often give the best impression... though thinking about what happened when i first met pootle it ain't the worst that could happen


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 16, 2009)

I can do any of the dates...


----------



## pootle (Jun 16, 2009)

Boycey said:


> though thinking about what happened when i first met pootle it ain't the worst that could happen



You said it was food poisoning/some sort of viral stomach bug, but I just reckon it was the excitement of meeting twisted kitten in the actual flesh 







but yeah, if it does turn out to be the sunday, there may be one or two or three of us with the old thousand yard stare/falling asleep into a pint syndrome...


----------



## pootle (Jun 16, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I remember doing random jam nights at the Worlds End a few years back. It was a fucking dive and every time I was there some kind of trouble broke out.



When I was younger and not living in London, I used to think Camden, and the Worlds End was the centre of the fucking universe.  I was never happier than clutching a pint of Lowenbrau and playing the pinball machine 

How are the toilet still such a disgrace today though?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to drink a lot on finsbury park in the early 90s when mates lived up there, I think the worlds end was about then, pubs in finsbury park were *slightly* different then


----------



## IC3D (Jun 16, 2009)

pootle said:


> When I was younger and not living in London, I used to think Camden, and the Worlds End was the centre of the fucking universe.  I was never happier than clutching a pint of Lowenbrau and playing the pinball machine
> 
> How are the toilet still such a disgrace today though?



its a different Worlds End, I turned up to the one in Camden really nervous cos I was asked to compere a night only to be asked where I was cos as I should of been in Finsbury Park a much less intimiding place, it was the Camden crawl and I was wandering around bricking it


----------



## Sunray (Jun 17, 2009)

I voted Sat but actually Sunday is going to be better I reckon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 17, 2009)

Only free on the 5th...


----------



## pootle (Jun 17, 2009)

oh yes. I am getting my World's Ends' confused


----------



## Stig (Jun 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> oh yes. I am getting my World's Ends' confused



So where are we drinking, Finsbury park or Camden? 

*Votes the Park*


----------



## pootle (Jun 17, 2009)

Stig! 



Stig said:


> So where are we drinking, Finsbury park or Camden?
> 
> *Votes the Park*



Don't make me re-rail this thread back from my own confusing de-rails actions! 

Oh, erm 

It's still Finsbury Park btw.  I bet they charge for sauce in fancy places like Camden.  And the it's the Faltering Fullback for anyone who didn't get that memo


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 17, 2009)

pootle said:


> When I was younger and not living in London, I used to think Camden, and the Worlds End was the centre of the fucking universe.  I was never happier than clutching a pint of Lowenbrau and playing the pinball machine
> 
> How are the toilet still such a disgrace today though?



becuase they know that every generation throws up a quotient of gullible saps who think the way you used to!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 17, 2009)

Thursday evening is probably the best time. Got a very easy Friday to follow. Sunday drinking is just wrong.


----------



## pootle (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't amend a poll, can I? 

There are quite a few people on this thread, me including, who are more than likely to have plans for Saturday night on 4th July....


----------



## gridban (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I'm local-ish, so I'll come - as long as it's not Saturday as I'm one of those with plans, so I've voted for Thursday... oh, and it's easily the best pub in the area I reckon...


----------



## pootle (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice one! Be lovely to see you


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 19, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I remember doing random jam nights at the Worlds End a few years back. It was a fucking dive and every time I was there some kind of trouble broke out.



You shouldn't insist on playing the Nolan sisters then.


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

I declare this poll closed! North London drinks will be on Thurs 2nd July 

I can't actually lock/close the poll can I?

I shall endeavour not to cover myself in boozy shame and take the scenic route home.  

You may start running a book on the liklihood of that _actually_ happening


----------



## Onket (Jun 22, 2009)

A school night? Booooooooooo.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

pootle said:


> I declare this poll closed! North London drinks will be on Thurs 2nd July
> 
> I can't actually lock/close the poll can I?
> 
> ...



i am is to wake up in whitechapel


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i am is to wake up in whitechapel



Is that where the 254 or 253 terminates? This is all essential knowledge for my North London induction.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

pootle said:


> Is that where the 254 or 253 terminates? This is all essential knowledge for my North London induction.



yep, although tbh, i think one only goes from finsbury park to whitechapel, the other goes from euston to finsbury park, never sure which one is which


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2009)

The 253 goes to Euston, fo'shure as that's the one I get to work.  Looks like I've got the potential to wake up in Hackney maybe? 

Anyhoo - should I see if I can try and book/save an area? Whaddya people reckon?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> yep, although tbh, i think one only goes from finsbury park to whitechapel, the other goes from euston to finsbury park, never sure which one is which



One, or the other, goes all the way to Aldgate 

Where are we going then?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> One, or the other, goes all the way to Aldgate
> 
> Where are we going then?



no idea, depends where we wake up, it's like a mystery trip


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Where are we going then?



We're going to the pub, silly!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh good. Likes them.


----------



## pootle (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't.  

I only wanted the details of a decent indian and chinese in the manor, and marty made me organise a trip to the pub instead


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2009)

Indian. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2009)

pootle said:


> I don't.
> 
> I only wanted the details of a decent indian and chinese in the manor, and marty made me organise a trip to the pub instead


----------



## Monkfish 2.0 (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> As suggested by marty21, anyone up for North London drinks at the Faltering Fullback in Finsbury Park - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/15/1539/Faltering_Fullback/Finsbury_Park
> 
> Am fairly new to the area, so it'd be good to suss out the area and find out which u75 types are local.
> 
> ...



Its a nice pub. Best one in the area IMO the dairy isnt bad but the Fullback is better. Plus beer glasses in the freezer in the summer makes a big difference.


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

Are we all going to have a curry after?

*votes curry*


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

Ooh, I'd be on board with that plan Stig.

Not so much a derail, but a trip down a branch line.  Good work.  

Let the heated debate about where to have to a heated dinner


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> Ooh, I'd be on board with that plan Stig.
> 
> Not so much a derail, but a trip down a branch line.  Good work.
> 
> Let the heated debate about where to have to a heated dinner




Are there even any good curry places round that way? Theres a couple up stroud green road I believe, but I've only been in the veggie one and it wasn't all that good (8 years ago)


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 25, 2009)

CURRY!


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

ah- hold on: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kake_pugh/3575988926/


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

Stig said:


> ah- hold on:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kake_pugh/3575988926/





> Decent pub near Finsbury Park, serving average Thai food.



not exactly loading the praise on is it ?


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe Boycey pointed out several pages back that the FF does thai food 

Doesn't seem right though having a curry in the same place you've been drinking, somehow.  Dunno why, it just doesn't 

Anyhoo, I thought there might be potential to be going to more than one pub?  We must be able to find a curry house for later, shirley?


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/73233-Cats-London?lang=en#94254

http://www.sunderban.co.uk/
http://www.sunderban.co.uk/menu.html


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I believe Boycey pointed out several pages back that the FF does thai food
> 
> Doesn't seem right though having a curry in the same place you've been drinking, somehow.  Dunno why, it just doesn't
> 
> Anyhoo, I thought there might be potential to be going to more than one pub?  We must be able to find a curry house for later, shirley?



There's a 'Yo Dawg!' in there somewhere., I'm sure.


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

Stig said:


> http://www.sunderban.co.uk/



It looks like the Suderban has potential - near the Emirates and has flocked wallpaper and lattice work partitions


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> It looks like the Suderban has potential - near the Emirates and has flocked wallpaper and lattice work partitions



Not cheap though.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 25, 2009)

when's this happening then??


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> when's this happening then??



Thursday the 2nd July...


----------



## rich! (Jun 25, 2009)

Stig said:


> ah- hold on:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kake_pugh/3575988926/



That looks terrible - there's a piece of a dead animal in it!


----------



## rich! (Jun 25, 2009)

Stig said:


> Not cheap though.



20% off with a booked table.


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

Talking of booking, I repeat my earlier question, shall I see if I can save/reserve some seats at the Fullback?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> Talking of booking, I repeat my earlier question, shall I see if I can save/reserve some seats at the Fullback?



always a gamble on an urban drink up

never know how many are going to show


oh we make all these promises, and then we fail to deliver


----------



## pootle (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought it might be something along those lines.  People, huh?

Oh well, me and Kitten out of Twisted Kitten will be there - if anyone else turns up you can sit on our knees, innit


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

rich! said:


> That looks terrible - there's a piece of a dead animal in it!



How do you know that's not a piece of soya chunk? They look exactly like donkey blocks.


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

pootle said:


> I thought it might be something along those lines.  People, huh?
> 
> Oh well, me and Kitten out of Twisted Kitten will be there - if anyone else turns up you can sit on our knees, innit



We'll definitely be there. You could book for, say, 8, and then at least 50% turnout worst case scenario, and also we'd have more knees to share round.


----------



## rich! (Jun 25, 2009)

Stig said:


> How do you know that's not a piece of soya chunk? They look exactly like donkey blocks.



soya chunk with a leg? in your dreams


----------



## Stig (Jun 25, 2009)

rich! said:


> soya chunk with a leg? in your dreams



Ah, that's a leg is it? I thought it was a potato. 

You've obviously been inspecting it more carefully than me.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Thursday the 2nd July...



thanks


----------



## Monkfish 2.0 (Jun 26, 2009)

Mezbahn is supposedly good although I have never tried it myself. There is a curry shop opposite the dairy that gave me colloseul  toilet troubles.


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

*bump*

Thursday people! Woo!


----------



## Boycey (Jun 30, 2009)

there with bells on 

if people don't mind being veggie the jai krishna on stroud green road is fucking outstanding for curry in a not-yer-average-tandoori type fashion. it's cheap as chips and BYOB too. 

seem to remember a half decent jamaican just round the corner as well.

don't really think you can book tables in there, shouldn't be a need to if there's no football on. i'm not the kind of person who knows about these things.

what time are we meeting? i'm going to fucking filthy after work so would be good to get a shower in, if there's not much space you won't want to sit at the same table as me after a day's courierenging in a heatwave


----------



## pootle (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the local knowledge bike boy - I dunno about everyone else but I reckon I'll be there for about 7pm if I can sneak off from work a bit early.  Will also pop home and get changed though as I'll be all sweaty from shuffling piles of paper around all day and being short with people on the phone 

I guess whoever gets there first can bag some seats?

What about everyone else - I'm assuming there will be enough people who will know other people to make the links or will there be a couple of tables all  at each other wondering if they know each other off the internetz 

Who else is still coming then?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 1, 2009)

are any sarf londoners coming? i have a bicycle wheel for bluey and getting it south of the river would definitely get him on the road quicker- isn't heavy and i'll make sure it's clean.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't see it posted so here it is

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub695.html

I shall endeavour to be there for about 8ish.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

pootle said:


> Thanks for the local knowledge bike boy - I dunno about everyone else but I reckon I'll be there for about 7pm if I can sneak off from work a bit early.  Will also pop home and get changed though as I'll be all sweaty from shuffling piles of paper around all day and being short with people on the phone
> 
> I guess whoever gets there first can bag some seats?
> 
> ...




Might be worth reserving a table. I used to do this for other message board drinks in other pubs.

Is this tonight? If it is I can't come


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is this tonight? If it is I can't come



It's tomorrow innit...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Might be worth reserving a table. I used to do this for other message board drinks in other pubs.
> 
> Is this tonight? If it is I can't come



*Thursday*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 1, 2009)

pootle said:


> It's tomorrow innit...





marty21 said:


> *Thursday*



2 points!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> 2 points!



I played my joker innit


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 1, 2009)

I can not make this - father duties tomorrow.

Have fun!


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm fucking fucked from the weekend. Hope to make this but it really can't be a late one.


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be v impressed if you do make it Mr O.  You have a good weekend then?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 1, 2009)

This is still mainly a pub thing, isn't it? I can't afford to go to a restaurant.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 1, 2009)

scifisam said:


> This is still mainly a pub thing, isn't it? I can't afford to go to a restaurant.



For sure


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2009)

pootle said:


> I'll be v impressed if you do make it Mr O.  You have a good weekend then?



Yeah, really good. Have had to call in to work & get today off though.


----------



## pootle (Jul 1, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yeah, really good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Not coming. No money. Card refused in Budgens.


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

Boo! Boo! Boo! times more


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

should be there by about 8, will go home , eat, and change out of sweaty clothes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Disappointing lack of 'O pore yuo! I will buy pint for yuo!' in this thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Disappointing lack of 'O pore yuo! I will buy pint for yuo!' in this thread



I would if I could make it but I'm rehearsing in Maidenhead so can't  Boo!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Disappointing lack of 'O pore yuo! I will buy pint for yuo!' in this thread



oh poor u , i will buy beers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> oh poor u , i will buy beers



Bless you you lovely lovely man who is so ridiculously clever 

You can have one of my free pints at next PQ


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would if I could make it but I'm rehearsing in Maidenhead so can't  Boo!!



You're always rehersing! Haven't you got good yet? @


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're always rehersing! Haven't you got good yet? @



 Tonight I will probably be out-acted by a parasol!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Disappointing lack of 'O pore yuo! I will buy pint for yuo!' in this thread



I'm sure I could splash out and buy you a coke


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Yay! Scabbing munter is making evening plans 

Can someone please confirm where this is?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

faltering fullback n4, junction of perth road and ennis road, both off stroud green road


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> faltering fullback n4, junction of perth road and ennis road, both off stroud green road



Oooooo it looks lovely! http://www.falteringfullback.com/


----------



## Stig (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll be there for about 8ish, maybe half 8 at the latest, depending on the tubes etc. Straight from work, but I'm sitting next to the aircon  so shouldn't be that sweaty. 

'O pore yuo! I will buy pint for yuo!' to Stella.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Bless you lovely lovely people


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooooo it looks lovely! http://www.falteringfullback.com/



'tis, can the first person there secure seatage in the beer garden?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not coming. No money. Card refused in Budgens.



I'm planning to drink veeery sloooowly on the money I'm borrowing to come to the pub (and probably sneaking a can or two in, like a teenager). I just won't join in any rounds! Better for my liver, anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I'm planning to drink veeery sloooowly on the money I'm borrowing to come to the pub (and probably sneaking a can or two in, like a teenager). I just won't join in any rounds! Better for my liver, anyway.



Terrible innit. Though I usually get smashed at these do's anyway cuz people buy rounds and before you know it three people have bought a round, it's totally not _even_ your turn and you are drunk already 

I say 'you', I mean 'me'


----------



## scifisam (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Terrible innit. Though I usually get smashed at these do's anyway cuz people buy rounds and before you know it three people have bought a round, it's totally not _even_ your turn and you are drunk already
> 
> I say 'you', I mean 'me'



I try to avoid rounds if I know I can't afford to buy drinks back. Sneaking in cans, that's the answer!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't even have can money  I was trying to buy about a fivers worth of stuff in Budgens, card declined and he let me pay all I had in my wallet which was about £4 or soemthing


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

How are you going to get there though?!  etc


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> How are you going to get there though?!  etc



I have a loaded multipass! Never fear Onky old man - you _will_ get your chance to buy me a beer!


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> Excellent.



 proper enthusiastic


----------



## scifisam (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't even have can money  I was trying to buy about a fivers worth of stuff in Budgens, card declined and he let me pay all I had in my wallet which was about £4 or soemthing



Me neither. I'm going to have to borrow some later. 

Girl Guides owe me twenty quid and I was hoping to get it back last night, but the woman who has it wasn't there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Me neither. I'm going to have to borrow some later.
> 
> Girl Guides owe me twenty quid and I was hoping to get it back last night, but the woman who has it wasn't there.



You should have collected some from each guide and told them to get it back off arkala next week.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Me neither. I'm going to have to borrow some later.
> 
> Girl Guides owe me twenty quid and I was hoping to get it back last night, but the woman who has it wasn't there.



send in the bailiffs


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

we could always fuck off the fullback for an evening on the grass in the park with 6 packs of special brew or whatever your fave tipple happens to be.


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oooooo it looks lovely! http://www.falteringfullback.com/



Shit unprintable maps through that link.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Boyce you agitator!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> Shit unprintable maps through that link.



Can't even highlight the postcode to paste it into gmaps!! 

N4 3HB <-- here it is


----------



## scifisam (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't even highlight the postcode to paste it into gmaps!!
> 
> N4 3HB <-- here it is



You can if you click on the printable version of the map. 

I like that the first picture says 'click her' instead of click here. There is a woman in the picture, so maybe it's intentional!


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Boyce you agitator!





always, always...

i'm rather poor atm and probably won't have £s to be buying rounds 

i am, however, booze rich- just realised my spirit shelf is in need of culling


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

Been busy away at a meeting, but glad to see lots of people still coming.

Me and johanna will be in the beer garden from 7pm. She's got massive fake blonde and assorted coloured dreads, we've both got tatts for those who don't know me.

Gotta go. Laterz!

Ps I can haz meter key for people who need to open their landlords box
PPS I can haz buy pints for people with a quiz and declined cards
PPPS I can haz mad skillz at humane culling of spirits 

Why am I talking like the above? I can haz gone mad with the heat?


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

scifisam said:


> You can if you click on the printable version of the map.



Not for me. That's what made me  -Unprintable printable version.  

Streetmap has done a good job though, as always.

Boycey- Want me to take this wheel for you then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

pootle said:


> Been busy away at a meeting, but glad to see lots of people still coming.
> 
> Me and johanna will be in the beer garden from 7pm. She's got massive fake blonde and assorted coloured dreads, we've both got tatts for those who don't know me.
> 
> ...



Prepare to haz hugs


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I might come to this tonight. Is it starting at 7 or at 8?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> I think I might come to this tonight. Is it starting at 7 or at 8?



it starts when you get there tobes


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll be there from about 7pm...


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2009)

Just to warn you all, I picked up today so I may be a little red eyed and talking drivel when I arrive


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

I reckon we'll have a wheely fun time. As long as we're not too tyred.

Etc.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

wheel be going around in circles


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wheel be going around in circles



Who appointed you our spokes man?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Just to warn you all, I picked up today so I may be a little red eyed and talking drivel when I arrive



picked up what? 

should i bring my methylone scrapings to keep up? how do these urbz meetups usually go? it being the faltering fullback i was thinking this would be a relaxed few pints, now i'm wondering if it's going to be an orgy of mephedrone and mass bonings.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> picked up what?
> 
> should i bring my methylone scrapings to keep up? how do these urbz meetups usually go? it being the faltering fullback i was thinking this would be a relaxed few pints, now i'm wondering if it's going to be an orgy of mephedrone and mass bonings.



Wear rubber pants. Could get messy.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> picked up what?
> 
> should i bring my methylone scrapings to keep up? how do these urbz meetups usually go? it being the faltering fullback i was thinking this would be a relaxed few pints, now i'm wondering if it's going to be an orgy of mephedrone and mass bonings.



Just a bit of Thai. Not crack or anything. 

It will start as a relaxed few pints but by the end we shall all be thoroughly pissed..that's why I booked tomorrow off work


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> It will start as a relaxed few pints but by the end we shall all be thoroughly pissed..that's why I booked tomorrow off work



Me too. Not work till tuesday  And staggering distance home for me.  What could possibly go wrong?    

*e2a* - Have got a spare meter key for you TS btw!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> picked up what?
> 
> should i bring my *methylone **scrapings *to keep up? how do these urbz meetups usually go? it being the faltering fullback i was thinking this would be a relaxed few pints, now i'm wondering if it's going to be an orgy of mephedrone and mass bonings.



I am so old and square now that I don't even know what that is 

Though not by choice so yah, bring 'em.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2009)

pootle said:


> *e2a* - Have got a spare meter key for you TS btw!



You're a legend!!!!


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 2, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Who appointed you our spokes man?



Yeh and in any case would you want to be *saddled* with that responsibility


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

I want no more than a couple of ales & to be leaving before closing.

Please don't fuck this up for me.


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Yeh and in any case would you want to be *saddled* with that responsibility



Lock him up & throw away the allen key.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> I want no more than a couple of ales & to be leaving before closing.
> 
> Please don't fuck this up for me.



Roughly translated:

"I have no self control so please don't buy me any shots"


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> Roughly translated:
> 
> "I have no self control so please don't buy me any shots"



We've met?!


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 2, 2009)

I just have no self control myself. I could be on the bus home alone tonight drunk and think "Fuck this...I'm going down Old Street to rave it up somewhere...alone if I have to"

Once I start, it's hard for me to stop


----------



## Onket (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, but it's a Thursday night & several people have booked Friday off.

Not looking good for me.

I'm still fucked from the weekend too.


----------



## pootle (Jul 2, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yeah, but it's a Thursday night & several people have booked Friday off.
> 
> Not looking good for me.



I'll keep an eye on you and tell you to fuck off at a sensible hour if you want.

No. Really!


It's not as if there isn't anything else fun happening this weekend/ever 

Right I'm off - will be in the pub in the next 20 mins or so!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

currently at home, eating and that - will be leaving fairly shortly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so excited that I'm going out that I'm teaching myself some Jacko moves and now I'm all 'ot


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm so excited that I'm going out that I'm teaching myself some Jacko moves and now I'm all 'ot



are you going to moonwalk all the way to the pub?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 2, 2009)

I won't be there till about 9.30 after dealing with child-related stuff.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

I anticipate being there by 8.15, drinking wine at the mo


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

When I say 'ot I mean glowing like an 'orse

Fucking hell. One tracks worth of exercise  Beat It is 4m19s!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> are you going to moonwalk all the way to the pub?



Can't do it in flip-flops. Just tried


----------



## Sunray (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I'm on my way.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can't do it in flip-flops. Just tried



quitter


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> quitter



You will of course show me how it's done later?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You will of course show me how it's done later?



we will learn together, to the rocky soundtrack


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Or perhaps Faith No More? 

What the fuck am I still doing here? It took me all afternoon to work out a way to get there that doesn't take AN HOUR too. I'm ready! I've got me bag packed and lippy on


----------



## Boycey (Jul 2, 2009)

i'm off too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 2, 2009)

Boycey said:


> i'm off too!



Moonwalking? Ace


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2009)

right, I am off now


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 2, 2009)

Too knackered after much cycling in the hot sun. Have a good one. And don't let onket drink more than one shandy.


----------



## cesare (Jul 2, 2009)

Travelling in this heat for one hour on public transport to get there can fuck right off 

(Hope you have a good time)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

*hic*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

t'was good


now paying for it


should have had the day off


----------



## cesare (Jul 3, 2009)

Poor marty 

Someone should add a hangover option to that poll.


----------



## pootle (Jul 3, 2009)

That was indeed fun!

How ace is the Faltering Fullback - it's like the ewok village out back.  That pub is so going to be my local boozer of choice.

I'm not at work but I've done that classic waking up too early after after a belly full of booze. I suspect it's going to hurt shortly.

In other news:

Marty is teh total lovely. Every home should clearly have one 

5t3IIa was everything I hoped she'd be.  And more 

More exciting updates as and when. Here comes the pain and I haven't got any fizzy pop in  Anyone going to the shop?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Get me a Wispa!

Don't feel very well _at all_

*lays head on pootle's bosom*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm drinking orangina to ease the pain


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 3, 2009)

oh noes, I missed it 

hope you all had a good urbanites bonding session!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I _cannot believe_ we stood around in that stench outside Spoons for _hours_


----------



## pootle (Jul 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'm drinking orangina to ease the pain



Old. School 


I'm waiting for last weeks Adam & Joe podcast to download and then I'm going to mission it to Sainsbury's.

What else should I put on the list?

Poot's shopping list

Fizzy pop
Wispa


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

i don't remember the stench


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm still at home


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 3, 2009)

arses, I wish I'd popped in, it's only down the road


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

Only just got to work. Good to see everyone.

I left my book behind  - anyone pick it up?


----------



## Boycey (Jul 3, 2009)

i'm feeling pretty fuckin rotten... was great meeting yous


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

for those who had to leave early to go south of the river, we carried on  went to another pub that was serving later


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes, but did anyone get my book?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yes, yes, yes, but did anyone get my book?!



we did colour it in


----------



## pootle (Jul 3, 2009)

If anyone actually didn't get/pick up/colour in Onket's book I don't mind getting it, if it's still there.

My hangover hasn't shown up yet! Win! I would appear to be bullet proof these days *smug*  of course tomorrow I shall be probably wanting to die.


And now I'm off to see Blur, Vampire Weekend, Florence + The Machine and Amadou and Mariam.  My life is rubbish atm!


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, called them & they've not got it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Was it the...the....O'Neil or O'Brian one? Paperback with a ship on it? I saw it but didn't pick it up.


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for that Stella.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yeah, thanks for that Stella.



Sorry! I saw it early in the evening and thought "Ooh book" but that was it. Pootles friend with the dreads was sitting near it...any possibility she picked it up Poots?


----------



## rennie (Jul 3, 2009)

pootle said:


> And now I'm off to see Blur, Vampire Weekend, Florence + The Machine and Amadou and Mariam.  My life is rubbish atm!



Me too (after work).


----------



## pootle (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sorry! I saw it early in the evening and thought "Ooh book" but that was it. Pootles friend with the dreads was sitting near it...any possibility she picked it up Poots?



She facked off fairly early but I shall ask her in a bit.

What book was it anyway Onkey?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Was it The Star of the Sea? O'Connor!


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

Uncharted Waters, or Uncharted Seas or something like that.

<edit> This- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unknown_Shore


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

A used copy will probably be a penny on Amazon


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 3, 2009)

OWWWWMYFUCKIN'HEAD!!!

Ended up going to Plastic People in Old Street and dancing like a loon 

Was good to see some of you again and good to meet some of you for the first time. Was a top night


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> A used copy will probably be a penny on Amazon



Won't be a present from my ex though, will it.

Tight and sound- Get me hooked up with you know who!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2009)

Not the present from your ex that _you lost_, no.


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Not the present from your ex that _you lost_, no.



Exactly.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice to meet you all. I had fun last night.

I am now in scotland, and feel rough.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry I didn't show - my partner was feeling down and I owe her some of my time right now. Looks like y'all had fun though!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> Won't be a present from my ex though, will it.
> 
> Tight and sound- Get me hooked up with you know who!!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> Tight and sound- Get me hooked up with you know who!!



lol


----------



## scifisam (Jul 3, 2009)

Lovely to meet you all. I do feel really ill today, but not from a hangover (2 and a half pints over 3 and a half hours isn't likely to cause a hangover; I've added constant painful coughing, a headache and incredibly achey limbs to the shakes and to the sneezing and I had before. Woe is me. 



TitanSound said:


> OWWWWMYFUCKIN'HEAD!!!
> 
> Ended up going to Plastic People in Old Street and dancing like a loon
> 
> Was good to see some of you again and good to meet some of you for the first time. Was a top night



Just as you predicted would happen. At least you know yourself well!


----------



## gridban (Jul 3, 2009)

Top night, great to meet everyone . Suffering a bit today, not so much hungover as utterly knackered, definitely doing as little as possible tonight.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 6, 2009)

That was a great night, some serious summer drinking with a large crowd of urbanites. Between 10 and 20 I think. 

Thanks to Stig and Rich for the sofabed. Don't remember the full details of how I got there. Rich said we went to an adventure playground on the way home, but I have no memory of this at all. 

Had a very sore head all through Friday!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2009)

finally sorted out the photos from then til sunday i didn't sleep... am feeling somewhat worn out now...


----------



## pootle (Jul 6, 2009)

Shall we do it again, then, before the summer is up?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah course though when i'm slightly less going to work for 4 days soild afterwards would be good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 6, 2009)

http://altboard.lucidotnet.co.uk/modules/gallery/album60/IMG_4561 she onw' tnlike that onwe - how many chins?


----------



## pootle (Jul 7, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah course though when i'm slightly less going to work for 4 days soild afterwards would be good



Consider it done!


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2009)

For the record, I've re-bought the book I lost.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 11, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> finally sorted out the photos from then til sunday i didn't sleep... am feeling somewhat worn out now...



I would have missed these pictures if onket hadn't had to re-buy his book and post about it. 
every cloud and all that, eh.


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------

